# Buying on the Internet without a credit card.



## mickdoyle (9 Apr 2010)

Is it possible to buy some sort of temporary credit card to make a small purchase on the Internet? If it is where can I buy it?


----------



## papervalue (9 Apr 2010)

mickdoyle said:


> Is it possible to buy some sort of temporary credit card to make a small purchase on the Internet? If it is where can I buy it?


 
http://www.payzonemoney.ie/?gclid=CMuXwaP1-aACFQI9lAodThe5tw

check out link above


----------



## naughto (9 Apr 2010)

3v.ie is anothere 1


----------



## tenchi-fan (9 Apr 2010)

i used to mess around with bank drafts (a few places still accept them)

To be honest you're better off just getting a credit card! A lot of places probably accept visa debit cards too so it may be worth looking into getting one.

Or, as naughto said, 3v vouchers are meant to be pretty good.


----------



## chasm (13 Apr 2010)

mickdoyle said:


> Is it possible to buy some sort of temporary credit card to make a small purchase on the Internet? If it is where can I buy it?



I find "wirecard" very useful, especially if you like the idea of keeping the same credit card number for a few years. 
Tenchi fan- unfortunately not everyone has the option of a credit card, which is why they have to resort to temporary/prepaid ones.


----------



## DrMoriarty (13 Apr 2010)

Do a search on here for "Neteller", a virtual MasterCard that's free to use (if you load it from your bank a/c and don't use it to make cash withdrawals).


----------

